# seesaw but it exists - dumb comic panels



## Hambrew (Oct 18, 2020)

might as well make a new thing so i have a reason to keep this account afloat, so here's a new comic strip by me called "seesaw but it exists"

so i already made two comics, so i'll show both of them here and upload new ones as the days pass by:

comic 1 - the thing​


 

 

 

comic 2 - spooktober costumes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

very funny
but not as much as I am


----------



## Hambrew (Oct 28, 2020)

comic three because im a big boy and need to actually follow through:

comic three: futbal


----------



## Hambrew (Oct 30, 2020)

comic 4: chance time!


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 25, 2020)

comic 5: campsite


----------

